# Growing plants three different ways experiment



## Kimchi24

I have begun an experiment to grow HC Cuba (Hemianthus callitrichoides) or Dwarf Baby tears in serveral ways. I bought a small amount of HC from Big Al's Mississauga. The price was insane. I paid 9.99 +taxes for a small pot of this stuff. So, I decided to put all of that in my tank in separated patches. I started to research the best way to carpet this plant and it turns out that emersed growing is actually a very popular choice. It has also become apparent that this is not the only plant that can be grown like this. I went on out an purchased all I needed to start my external plant growing project.

I now have individual stems growing emerged with a 13W CFL bulb along with some Java Fern. The hood is kept on to keep the humidity up which keeps everything nice and moist.

Here is a clearer view of it


Along with this method, another way of lighting this plant is to simply place the external plant thing near a window. This particular container also has peat moss in it which the other one does not.




And then there is the good Ol' classic which is submerged. This is growing with 2x 13W CFL in a 10 gallon tank with dirt and dark flourite as the substrate, DIY CO2, and flourish fertilizer. 



The dirt used in this experiment is Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix. I guess I'll post an update here every week to document the experiment. Any suggestions are welcome. I'd love to try this with other carpeting plants as well. Too bad I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Mlevi

Anytime someone endeavors to conduct an experiment such as this, the entire community benefits. Thank you for not just conducting this exercise, but also for sharing your findings with the GTAA community. Looking forward to seeing the results.

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin

this should be interesting.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

Be sure that your substrate will not turned to be "Anaerobic"..MTS helps to prevent this, right PYRRO...?


----------



## pyrrolin

Never enough tanks, now if only I had the time and funds to setup the other, hmmm, about 15 tanks I have. Need stands, filters and heaters and I'm ready to go


----------



## Fish on the Mind

I am doing something very similar to this with HC cuba too! its been set up for almost a week now. With my set up it is; a ten gallon tank with eco-complete substrate with water just up to the top of it and plastic wrap on top with a few small holes to let it breath a tiny bit. The HC cuba was place in varying levels of water to see what grew it best (all very close to emerged or are emerged). Oh and it was placed by a window and has no light fixture. (also have java moss and dwarf hair grass in there too because I wanted to see what would happen to them)

Looking forward to see the results of your experiment too!

Would you like me to post the set up here as-well here?


----------



## Kimchi24

Fish on the Mind said:


> I am doing something very similar to this with HC cuba too! its been set up for almost a week now. With my set up it is; a ten gallon tank with eco-complete substrate with water just up to the top of it and plastic wrap on top with a few small holes to let it breath a tiny bit. The HC cuba was place in varying levels of water to see what grew it best (all very close to emerged or are emerged). Oh and it was placed by a window and has no light fixture. (also have java moss and dwarf hair grass in there too because I wanted to see what would happen to them)
> 
> Looking forward to see the results of your experiment too!
> 
> Would you like me to post the set up here as-well here?


absolutely yes! all results are beneficial.


----------



## Beijing08

Quick pointer: your CO2 will not work as well with a sponge filter bubbling air (causes disturbances at the surface, which lets the CO2 out of the water). Perhaps consider changing it to an internal filter, or a HOB if the tank is too small.


----------



## Kimchi24

Beijing08 said:


> Quick pointer: your CO2 will not work as well with a sponge filter bubbling air (causes disturbances at the surface, which lets the CO2 out of the water). Perhaps consider changing it to an internal filter, or a HOB if the tank is too small.


I run the sponge filter at night and have the HOB going at all times.


----------



## Kimchi24

*Week 1 update*

*WEEK ONE UPDATE*
Ok, so this is the first week after we started this. If you don't like to read, here are the results so far. submerged has grown very well, emerged under 13 watt CFL is slowly growing and emerged sunbathing got too dry too quickly the cover blew away)

As you can see below, the submerged HC Cuba has grown quite poofy and two bunches actually started to mingle. One runner of the HC Cuba seems to be free floating but it is being moved to a bigger tank (33 gallon) so it will be re planted shortly.




Now the emerged has grown quite a bit considering they were planted in single strands. they have become more vivid in colour and are starting to bunch together like a carpet should. the java fern is doing great as well. no root growth though...curious. 





Now, the emerged sunbather is a little harder to maintain. it dried out every so often and I am not home most of the time. Therefore there is some drying of the leaves but it is still growing. Particularly the ones on the sides because they are in a depression which has more water than the top middle. hopefully i can keep up with the sun so I can save the integrity of this experiment.


----------



## pyrrolin

so, so far submerged seems to be best and the other methods are more work but cheaper equipment. Will be interesting to see the results after more time.


----------



## Kimchi24

I have taken down the emerged plants due to the fact that I am becoming busier and I cannot be there to spray these plants down. I have moved them to a 1 gallon betta tank with the same light. Sorry everyone. If I had the time, I'd love to do this.


----------

